# arts und kemerge

## William

Ich hab mit den packeten kemerge 0.6 und arts 1.0.6 Probleme, bei beiden scheint der Fehler in den Packeten selbst zu liegen.

Werden die Packete nicht getestet bevor sie freigegeben werden?

oder tritt der Fehler nur in Verbindung mit anderen Packeten auf?

Was kann ich machen?

Gruß

Florian

----------

## g3kko

Sind Portage-Tree (emerge rsync) und Portage (emerge portage) auf dem neuesten Stand? Ansonsten kann sowas schon mal vorkommen, wird aber immer recht schnell behoben.

----------

